
In 2017, Mark Zuckerberg sued hundreds, seeking privacy at his Hawaii estate - shahocean
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mark-zuckerberg-suing-hundreds-seeking-privacy-at-his-hawaii-estate/
======
dmcdm
The title of this article, while technically accurate, is a little clickbaity
and seems to be appealing to the bandwagon of sentiments about Zuckerberg.
Land rights in Hawaii can be less cut-and-dry than they are on the mainland.
I'm not implying there isn't potential bullying involved here, but aside these
suits are mostly by way of figuring out who might have a stake in the land so
as to make them an offer for divestment.

> “It is common in Hawaii to have small parcels of land within the boundaries
> of a larger tract, and for the title to these smaller parcels to have become
> broken or clouded over time..."

>Zuckerberg has no intention of contesting any co-owner who can prove his or
her interest in any of the land parcels.

